# Burton Cartel binding straps to small



## urfavoritemazn (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys, brand new to the forum.
I just bought a new setup and i'm worried about the way my boots fit into my bindings. 
I have Burton Cartel bindings (size M) and Vans Encore Boa boots (size 9.5)
Whenever I try to strap up the toe strap fits fine but I have to try really hard to get the ankle strap to fit over the boot and it seems as if the strap is too short
Is there any way to adjust the strap to make it fit better? The vans boot fits so awkward in the bindings. 
Help a n00b out.
Thanks.
P.S. Too* (can't edit title)


----------



## BataleonArtist (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey bro, I have some Burton Cartels myself and they are actually fitting perfectly. If the anklestraps seem too small, maybe you should try to put it in a bigger size. Hope this will help!


----------



## urfavoritemazn (Feb 15, 2012)

BataleonArtist said:


> If the anklestraps seem too small, maybe you should try to put it in a bigger size. Hope this will help!


What do you mean by put it in a bigger size?


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

Check here after 3:50 min Burton EST Bindings - How to Setup & Adjust - YouTube


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

There should be a screw on one side of the strap (opposite the ladder strap side) unscrew it and adjust it accordingly and put the screw back in. If you already did this maybe you need a Large instead of a Medium (and that is what the previous poster meant when he said bigger size Large as opposed to medium).


----------



## BataleonArtist (Feb 8, 2012)

urfavoritemazn said:


> What do you mean by put it in a bigger size?


Excuse me, English isn't my native language, so I suck at explaining. 
I'll try and illustrate it:








On the marked side of the binding you'll find a knob, if you pop that open, there's a screw underneath it. If you get it out, I believe you can adjust it by shifting the binding into the wanted size and put the screw back on.

If that's not it, I wouldn't know what's up either. I'm a semi-noob too though, so maybe someone else on the forum can help you out.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You can order straps for the bindings! If they are too short, buy Lg straps & put them on your M bindings.

Before you do that though, do you have a _LOT_ of forward lean in your bindings? If so you might just need to put the board on its heel edge when you go to strap in.

I have Cartels in Lrg. for my 10.5 32's but the original straps kept bottoming out when I tightened them. They didn't seem to get tight enough. So now I have the L base & Md. straps. With the amount of forward lean I have on my Cartels, My boot heel doesn't readily go all the way back into the heel cup unless I tilt the board back. If I don't, the strap is a little short & doesn't always catch right off. When put the board on it's heel edge They catch better & when I tighten the bindings they suck my boot further back into the highback.

Try that before spending money on new straps.


----------



## urfavoritemazn (Feb 15, 2012)

wow, so much help. 
Thanks bros.
I'm gonna run home on my lunch break and try these suggestions and get back to you guys!
:thumbsup:


----------

